# d90 with the sb-25



## jamieries (Jun 24, 2009)

Can I use my sb-25 with my new D-90


----------



## Dwig (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes:

Nikon's FAQ D-SLR and Nikon Speedlight Compatibility


----------



## jamieries (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you


----------



## bdavis (Jun 25, 2009)

Absolutely, I use mine with the D90 all the time and even use Cybersyncs to trigger them and the SB-800


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2009)

Yet another read the users manual issue. D90 users manual, pg. 236


----------



## bdavis (Jun 29, 2009)

RTFM lol


----------

